# real ale ride - blanco, texas



## golfernut78 (Mar 19, 2009)

just got back to dfw from a weekend in austin and did the real ale ride in blanco. i highly recommend this ride. it starts and stops at the real ale brewery (the fireman's #4 beer). the rides go through hill country with some nice rolling terrain and some steep climbs and descents (hit 49 mph coasting around the 36-38 mile part on the 50 mile ride). i did the 50 mile ride which worked out to 49.4 miles per my computer and almost 1,500' of climbing. there were a ton of rest stops out there (more than i remeber seeing on the course map) and i think they did a good job with the course hitting good quality roads, with low traffic and low speed limits.

best part is that with the ride at the brewery your entry fee included beer (3 per rider, but you can get guest bands for non-riders and then drink their beer - not that i did that of course), good bbq, and live music and ice cream cones and sandwiches. they also did brewery tours, which was pretty cool. you could also buy real ale ride mugs (which i did to go with the mug 150+ beer mug collection i have) and real ale fireman #4 jerseys. i've done 5 other road rides this year (beauty and the beast, ride for heroes, lancaster ride, head for the hills and the burleson honey tour) and this has been my favorite so far and i plan on making this an annual ride.

only complaint i have of this ride is that it was by far the best shirt design of all the rides i've done, but they put it on a burnt orange t-shirt and being a sooner alum burnt orange makes me want to puke.

check out the website and keep this in mind for next year: http://www.realaleride.com/


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

Burnt Orange/white are appropriate, sir ; ) Did the rest stops serve beer, too? That would make for a heck of a ride.


----------



## golfernut78 (Mar 19, 2009)

doc holliday said:


> i sure am tired of hearing about all these weanie drunk hillbilly rides. of course and i'm assuming this to be true, that it's good for all the hillbillies to see their brothers who are married to their mothers who in turn are drunk and can't remember who is who anywho, but where are the big boys at?
> 
> when's the texas chainring? 490 miles in three days, right? after that, then we talk hillbilly.


"drunk hillbilly rides"???? WTF are you talking about? its a serious ride and was a lot of fun. not really sure how you got the drunk or hillbilly part out of this.


----------

